# Someone Tried To Use My Visa Card



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 5, 2020)

I have the Chase Freedom and Chase Freedom Unlimited. My son is a co-card holder for the latter. The charge was for $10.96 at CIGARS. I called my son, who has never smoked to ask if he made the charge (perhaps a gift for a friend?). He said no. I was notified by text and email. I texted back No and got an email later saying they secured my account and will send out new cards.  This has happened to me before, several years ago. The first time with a Bank of America card. The perp charged something for $10 then tried to charge airline tickets on a Caribbean line. The next time it was with Chase and the person tried to charge a minimal amount at a gas station in Pennsylvania. I imagine if they had been successful they would have charged larger amounts.

I realize that people can scan your credit cards while the cards are still in your wallet if they are not protected by RFID methods. Mine are. They can also randomly get numbers from the dark web.  Have any of you had this happen?


----------



## Jules (Sep 5, 2020)

Yes, DH did twice.  I’m always impressed with how well the CC companies do with spotting the unusual pattern.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 5, 2020)

I was online not long ago and about to pay for a machine embroidery design using my credit card 
As the site didn’t offer paypal as an option ,then my phone rang and it was my bank asking to not proceed with the payment ..,.so someone must be “watching “ all of the time 
This was after hours about 9pm


----------



## Jules (Sep 5, 2020)

Kadee46, that’s downright shocking.  Scary really.  Glad it worked in your favour.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 6, 2020)

Yes. When I got a new card, the first time I used it was to register with an on-line supermarket. Shortly afterwards, it was used by someone to book a holiday to the Far East. Fortunately, the card company were suspicious and phoned me to check. They cancelled the card, and I cancelled my account with the supermarket.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 6, 2020)

My CC companies have contacted me now and then over the years to verify charges that seem unusual or very high.  I have no problem with that.  

@OneEyedDiva, do you keep your CCs in an RFID sleeve or case? Something like that?


----------



## macgeek (Sep 6, 2020)

I would not put so much info out for all to see about what card you have etc but that is up to you. they did give you a new card I hope?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2020)

Yes it happened to my husband back in around 2002  before RFID wallets were available.. but in any event it wouldn't have helped him in this case..

First we knew about it was that we got a call from the Banks' fraud department, saying his card had been compromised. Turns out the cashier at the Esso garage (filling station)  was cloning the cards under the counter using a debit/credit   card skimming  machine ..  (that was in the days when you handed your card over instead of self tapping).. they'd scammed over £30,000 from lots of people in this area , and 6 immigrants  were arrested , it was a scam they'd come to this country to carry out and had been successful in other fuel stations as well around the country!


----------



## macgeek (Sep 6, 2020)

never happened to me yet. Not sure if I'm just lucky or what. you have to be on guard at gas stations (if you pay with a card at the pump) for skimmers. check for hidden cameras near the keypad, and use your hands to cover up your pin while you enter it. does not always work but you have to try something to protect your pin.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 6, 2020)

I do not use my credit cards or debit cards online. What I do is buy a prepaid card with a limit for online transactions. There's a fee to buy those cards but it's worth it. Right now I have a $100 card. I just do not trust handing out my credit limit on my regular card. You cannot get cash on those prepaid cards.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 6, 2020)

We had it happen to us thru Pay Pal. Got the charge back and stopped using Pay Pal...........altogether!


----------



## Lakeland living (Sep 6, 2020)

It happened to me years ago, bought some gas at a Canadian Tire station. On the printout 3 weeks later it showed me buying the Can Tire gas then 15 minutes later buying another 150.00 dollars gas in Belleville. That is 3 hours from here. When I called it in, they told me I was already being recompensed for the Belleville gas. Opp had picked up 6 new immigrants in this area and a bunch more out west.


----------



## macgeek (Sep 6, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> We had it happen to us thru Pay Pal. Got the charge back and stopped using Pay Pal...........altogether!



did someone guess your paypal password or hack it?  Ive used paypal for years no problems yet.


----------



## Pecos (Sep 6, 2020)

It has happened to my wife and I several times and our credit cards were quickly cancelled and replaced.
I check our credit cards everyday and have spotted the last few times that this has happened.

My wife and I carry different credit cards from different companies and believe that this safety precaution is critical when we travel. If one of us loses, or has a card cancelled while we are travelling, them we will have at least one functional card available.

Modern life isn't always "convenient."


----------



## jujube (Sep 6, 2020)

Mine took a lovely trip to California once where it bought jewelry and went to a nightclub.  It's too bad I wasn't along to enjoy the trip.  Amazingly, both of us were still in Florida at the time.  I wish my card could teach me the talent to be in two places at one time.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 6, 2020)

StarSong said:


> My CC companies have contacted me now and then over the years to verify charges that seem unusual or very high.  I have no problem with that.
> 
> @OneEyedDiva, do you keep your CCs in an RFID sleeve or case? Something like that?


Star, mine are actually doubly protected. I made aluminum sleeves for my cards and they are kept in a pouch with RFID protection.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 6, 2020)

macgeek said:


> I would not put so much info out for all to see about what card you have etc but that is up to you. they did give you a new card I hope?


I challenge anyone here to try to get into any of my accounts using the name OneEyedDiva. LOL  If I was using my real name, I would absolutely agree with you. Plus since I am not giving out any parts of the numbers, I would say fellow forum members have less a chance of hacking my accounts than those on the dark web (not that I think anyone here would try to do that). And yes, they are sending out new cards.

Also I despise Paypal and refuse to use it although I inadvertently do when I buy from Ebay (It's a Paypal company). My husband had an account which he thinks he had a couple of hundred dollars in and Paypal closed it without explanation. He was unable to get his money back. Before that, I had opened an account and attached a credit card with the lowest credit line available so I could use it just for online purchases. I had not used the card at all when I downloaded a song from iTunes for $1. Paypal refused to pay the charge. Why? No explanation! Then I started reading horror stories by people who used Paypal. In addition they also cancelled the account of an Islamic radio program I donated to. It started to look like they were discriminating against Muslims. I don't know...maybe not but I found it beyond coincidental.


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 6, 2020)

A long, long time ago my bank froze my card because of suspicious activity (I don't remember what it was) and my card was replaced. No problem recently.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2020)

I've had this happen twice over the years.  In both cases, the banks called me to alert me to possible fraudulent use of the cards; and in both cases the banks closed the cards and issued new ones and I suffered no financial loss.  One of the fraudulent charges was a large sum for travel and lodging in an eastern European country.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 7, 2020)

I've had very good experiences with PayPal over the years.  It was our sole payment option for our online store.  We processed hundreds of thousands of dollars through PP without a hitch.  For the online portion of our business, which was 75% seasonal, PP was much less expensive than other online credit or debit card processors.

We offered alternatives for the very few people who refused to use PayPal.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Sep 7, 2020)

We have fraud alert. If we are traveling I let my credit union know there will likely be out of state purchases. This saves time and possible card holds if my lender cannot reach me.


----------



## mlh (Sep 7, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I challenge anyone here to try to get into any of my accounts using the name OneEyedDiva. LOL  If I was using my real name, I would absolutely agree with you. Plus since I am not giving out any parts of the numbers, I would say fellow forum members have less a chance of hacking my accounts than those on the dark web (not that I think anyone here would try to do that). And yes, they are sending out new cards.
> 
> Also I despise Paypal and refuse to use it although I inadvertently do when I buy from Ebay (It's a Paypal company). My husband had an account which he thinks he had a couple of hundred dollars in and Paypal closed it without explanation. He was unable to get his money back. Before that, I had opened an account and attached a credit card with the lowest credit line available so I could use it just for online purchases. I had not used the card at all when I downloaded a song from iTunes for $1. Paypal refused to pay the charge. Why? No explanation! Then I started reading horror stories by people who used Paypal. In addition they also cancelled the account of an Islamic radio program I donated to. It started to look like they were discriminating against Muslims. I don't know...maybe not but I found it beyond coincidental.



Why would a company whose sole goal is to help people find a safe way to pay their bills discriminate against anyone of color? And furthermore, how would they know if a person were a specific color anyway? I do not recall having to answer such a question when I signed up for it recently.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 7, 2020)

mlh said:


> Why would a company whose sole goal is to help people find a safe way to pay their bills discriminate against anyone of color? And furthermore, how would they know if a person were a specific color anyway? I do not recall having to answer such a question when I signed up for it recently.


If you notice I said against *Muslims, *I did not specify a race. And if you notice I also said it seemed less than coincidental. But FYI...when I was in my late 20's, I took organ lessons at a local music studio which was owned by two brothers who are White. They both took a liking to me. The oldest one called me Cleopatra, the other called me Cinderella. Why, I could not tell you. The oldest one's wife and children also worked there on occasion and I got along well with the entire family.  When I decided to purchase an organ, the youngest brother "warned me" that my loan application may or may not be approved and that merchants were told to code the applications when the applicant was Black. He was not kidding either. I did get the loan and they eventually hired me to teach music there part time. BTW..the discriminatory practice was still going on, at least as of 2018.
https://www.theroot.com/redlining-2-0-how-banks-block-black-homebuyers-1823083306


----------



## mlh (Sep 7, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> If you notice I said against *Muslims, *I did not specify a race. And if you notice I also said it seemed less than coincidental. But FYI...when I was in my late 20's, I took organ lessons at a local music studio which was owned by two brothers. They both took a liking to me. The oldest one called me Cleopatra, the other called me Cinderella. Why, I could not tell you. The oldest one's wife and children also worked there on occasion and I got along well with the entire family.  When I decided to purchase an organ, the youngest brother "warned me" that my loan application may or may not be approved and that merchants were told to code the applications when the applicant was Black. He was not kidding either. I did get the loan and they eventually hired me to teach music there part time. BTW..the discriminatory practice was still going on, at least as of 2018.
> https://www.theroot.com/redlining-2-0-how-banks-block-black-homebuyers-1823083306



Do they just assume that people of different races do not have the finances to cover what they are sending the payment in for? I am sorry that people have to be subjected to this type of treatment.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 7, 2020)

1 of our credit cards was hacked just last week. Luckily I check it online every day & saw that some1 had used its number to buy about $500 worth of sunglasses and about $400 worth of Corning/Revereware dishes at stores in a tourist town 3,000 miles from here. I got on the phone to the card's fraud division & the guy said "What about this $250 charge to the Corning/Revereware store that just came in? Is that phony too?" I said it sure is; so I guess I caught it while the shopper was still there. That card was also hacked about 5 yrs ago; the finan. institution the card's with called me & asked if I had just gone online trying to buy a $1,100 plane ticket; I said no & they said "We didn't think that was you so we didn't let it go through." And about 10 years ago, somebody used the number on our debit card to buy gas at a gas station about 250 miles away; the bank didn't catch that one, diff. bank so I guess some are better than others. I keep wondering how they do this if you didn't lose your card(s); maybe by hacking an online site where you used the card? So frustrating.


----------



## Jules (Dec 27, 2020)

Nowadays we both have instant alerts if a purchase is made on our CC cards.  It can happen before I even step away from the store.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 29, 2020)

officerripley said:


> 1 of our credit cards was hacked just last week. Luckily I check it online every day & saw that some1 had used its number to buy about $500 worth of sunglasses and about $400 worth of Corning/Revereware dishes at stores in a tourist town 3,000 miles from here. I got on the phone to the card's fraud division & the guy said "What about this $250 charge to the Corning/Revereware store that just came in? Is that phony too?" I said it sure is; so I guess I caught it while the shopper was still there. That card was also hacked about 5 yrs ago; the finan. institution the card's with called me & asked if I had just gone online trying to buy a $1,100 plane ticket; I said no & they said "We didn't think that was you so we didn't let it go through." And about 10 years ago, somebody used the number on our debit card to buy gas at a gas station about 250 miles away; the bank didn't catch that one, diff. bank so I guess some are better than others. I keep wondering how they do this if you didn't lose your card(s); maybe by hacking an online site where you used the card? So frustrating.


Seems like your card company is not as on the ball as others mentioned here Officer! Each time fraudulent charges were attempted, they were blocked. Sorry that happened to you/


----------



## officerripley (Dec 29, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Seems like your card company is not as on the ball as others mentioned here Officer! Each time fraudulent charges were attempted, they were blocked. Sorry that happened to you/


I know; some companies are much better than others, sigh.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 29, 2020)

Watching "How To Catch A Smuggler"  I saw the authorities open a suitcase at an airport to find phony travelers checks, blank credit cards, credit card stamping machines and drugs. Total value =$1,000,000


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm wondering why so many here use credit cards instead of a debit card for small purchases.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 12, 2021)

I have had mine hacked a couple of times, but the worst problem I had was one the credit card company did. I used to notify the company if I was traveling, but this time I was on a cruise with 5 sea days.
Some idiot at the CC company coded it for no Internet charges. The cruise line could not process my charges while at sea, and I had them call the CC company on ship to shore to get it straightened out.
After that I never told the company if I was traveling.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 12, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> I'm wondering why so many here use credit cards instead of a debit card for small purchases.


Because credit cards have much more protection than debit cards


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 12, 2021)

plus if you're debit card gets hacked then you have no way of getting any money and a lot of places won't take checks anymore. my bank is an hour or so away so i can't just walk in and get cash.


----------



## Jules (Jan 12, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Because credit cards have much more protection than debit cards


Exactly.


----------



## win231 (Jan 12, 2021)

It happened to me once a few years ago before I knew what "RFID Blocking" was.  My statement had $500.00 worth of charges from "Target" that I never made.  After Chase removed the charges, I threw my wallet away & got one with RFID.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 12, 2021)

https://9now.nine.com.au/a-current-...tigation/a44b448c-3840-4308-af5b-7f0944d748de
lots of Aussies bought Aust post gift / credit cards for family Christmas gifts .
When the recipients have tried to use the cards they have found little or no funds on the cards 
so it appears that somehow the sealed cards details are being passed onto scammers to spend the credit ..really odd ..


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 13, 2021)

Jules said:


> Nowadays we both have instant alerts if a purchase is made on our CC cards.  It can happen before I even step away from the store.


I have those alerts, too.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jan 13, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Because credit cards have much more protection than debit cards





Camper6 said:


> I'm wondering why so many here use credit cards instead of a debit card for small purchases.


I use my cc because it gives me more benefits, like cash back. Debit doesn't give me anything and I only use it if the store doesn't take the cc.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 13, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have the Chase Freedom and Chase Freedom Unlimited. My son is a co-card holder for the latter. The charge was for $10.96 at CIGARS. I called my son, who has never smoked to ask if he made the charge (perhaps a gift for a friend?). He said no. I was notified by text and email. I texted back No and got an email later saying they secured my account and will send out new cards.  This has happened to me before, several years ago. The first time with a Bank of America card. The perp charged something for $10 then tried to charge airline tickets on a Caribbean line. The next time it was with Chase and the person tried to charge a minimal amount at a gas station in Pennsylvania. I imagine if they had been successful they would have charged larger amounts.
> 
> I realize that people can scan your credit cards while the cards are still in your wallet if they are not protected by RFID methods. Mine are. They can also randomly get numbers from the dark web.  Have any of you had this happen?


Several times. Our bank said paying at the pump at a gas station is the biggest perpetrator.  He said it is very easy for the bad goys to slip a card reader in the pump with no one noticing. They start out with small random charges and then ramp it up. It happened to us a couple of times a few years ago. Since we wuit paying at the pump  it hasn’t happened again. Thank God the bank was very good about returning the money lost


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 13, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> If you notice I said against *Muslims, *I did not specify a race. And if you notice I also said it seemed less than coincidental. But FYI...when I was in my late 20's, I took organ lessons at a local music studio which was owned by two brothers who are White. They both took a liking to me. The oldest one called me Cleopatra, the other called me Cinderella. Why, I could not tell you. The oldest one's wife and children also worked there on occasion and I got along well with the entire family.  When I decided to purchase an organ, the youngest brother "warned me" that my loan application may or may not be approved and that merchants were told to code the applications when the applicant was Black. He was not kidding either. I did get the loan and they eventually hired me to teach music there part time. BTW..the discriminatory practice was still going on, at least as of 2018.
> https://www.theroot.com/redlining-2-0-how-banks-block-black-homebuyers-1823083306


That is so sad to hear. When will this world...both sides...wake up?????


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 13, 2021)

IrisSenior said:


> I use my cc because it gives me more benefits, like cash back. Debit doesn't give me anything and I only use it if the store doesn't take the cc.


Agree. But for everyday purchases debit is better because you can set up a limit.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 13, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Because credit cards have much more protection than debit cards


Not from what I read here. Credit cards seem, to have a high degree of scam.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 13, 2021)

Only time i had an issue a well known retailer was hacked .... so it was not something i could have prepared for except if i had paid cash instead. the bank stopped before anything went through but there are many ways to get your information.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 14, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> Not from what I read here. Credit cards seem, to have a high degree of scam.


Credit cards can get scammed like everything else.
Credit cards have more protection AFTER the scam happens. They have fraud protection, alerts, dispute departments, and most have ZERO liability if frauds happens.

Debit cards have less security at the card, give hackers direct access to your bank account, and if that happens it is real hard to get that money back. Individual banks are less likely to have zero liability on your checking account.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 14, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> Credit cards can get scammed like everything else.
> Credit cards have more protection AFTER the scam happens. They have fraud protection, alerts, dispute departments, and most have ZERO liability if frauds happens.
> 
> Debit cards have less security at the card, give hackers direct access to your bank account, and if that happens it is real hard to get that money back. Individual banks are less likely to have zero liability on your checking account.


Let me tell you about recovery. With a debit card anything on your account that is fraudulent will be reimbursed immediately. Not so with a credit card.  You have to get the police involved.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 14, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> Let me tell you about recovery. With a debit card anything on your account that is fraudulent will be reimbursed immediately. Not so with a credit card.  You have to get the police involved.


Well then, must be different in Canada then isn't it?
Complete opposite in U.S,
I've had Fraud on my credit cards. Never a problem. Credit Card companies were great.
A friend of mine had her debit card compromised and lost everything in her checking account. She waited months to get her money back and she was the VP of the bank were the checking account was held.
I've sponsored ID theft seminars held at the civic center. Invited the Fraud department rep from the sheriff's office to speak.
Never us a debit card.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 15, 2021)

Fraud on cards regardless of which type is expanding..... why do I think that some may ask .....the idea of machines and just swipe it ... so easy right....... in machines that are self service like .. self checkout ........the ACH system  does not even check on any purchases under $50 just immediately approves .... no signature required..... a Debit card at least asks for a PIN # ...... 
although this can be optional too if running as a credit option is available............. depending on how the merchant system is set up...

 If I was a thief I would just shop in small amounts many many times .... This in fact is happening when a card is physically stolen several small purchases not to alert suspicion until it is reported stolen and flagged   ..........
It  is  often when someone is attempting one big purchase they are caught...... store  may ask for ID or look closer or bank system flags purchases over X amount.....

I think back to a time where a cashier would need to see your card and verify signature or even ask for ID ....... now with just swipe it by yourself makes no difference...  the card was suppose to be accepted by name on card not anybody and everybody.   
     I have seen a male friend use a female friends card at a restaurant ....the cashier just grabs and swipes never looking on card and or the print out clearly stating cardholder name is " Jane X"  
The friend even signed his name as  Bob Y  and the restaurant never looked and neither did the bank upon clearing this .......unless Jane would have reported it....... it may have been slower in the old days ...but not just thinking X amount of theft is OK  to move people faster ......... at least a chance some person accepting payment could spot fraud made a bit more sense.....

Some want speed in everything ........just swipe or now tap or wave it in front  reader    and off you go never knowing if that card was yours as long as it clears...... then later when caught and it is charged back .... 
The card issuers  have this cost built in......... some retailers do as well.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 15, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I have the Chase Freedom and Chase Freedom Unlimited. My son is a co-card holder for the latter. The charge was for $10.96 at CIGARS. I called my son, who has never smoked to ask if he made the charge (perhaps a gift for a friend?). He said no. I was notified by text and email. I texted back No and got an email later saying they secured my account and will send out new cards.  This has happened to me before, several years ago. The first time with a Bank of America card. The perp charged something for $10 then tried to charge airline tickets on a Caribbean line. The next time it was with Chase and the person tried to charge a minimal amount at a gas station in Pennsylvania. I imagine if they had been successful they would have charged larger amounts.
> 
> I realize that people can scan your credit cards while the cards are still in your wallet if they are not protected by RFID methods. Mine are. They can also randomly get numbers from the dark





hollydolly said:


> Yes it happened to my husband back in around 2002  before RFID wallets were available.. but in any event it wouldn't have helped him in this case..
> 
> First we knew about it was that we got a call from the Banks' fraud department, saying his card had been compromised. Turns out the cashier at the Esso garage (filling station)  was cloning the cards under the counter using a debit/credit   card skimming  machine ..  (that was in the days when you handed your card over instead of self tapping).. they'd scammed over £30,000 from lots of people in this area , and 6 immigrants  were arrested , it was a scam they'd come to this country to carry out and had been successful in other fuel stations as well around the country!


Yes this is true, i was sent a package from Amazon. Inside was a huge bottle of Whey?!?
Now, I havent heard from Amazon about this order  i never placed. 
This was in October. I do believe someone has my card numbers and used it to oet me know what they can do. Wheyi beleive is for body builders. 
This person workouts as in a very selfish man probably a team. All these strangers processing your card online etc. 
I find it very strange of computers and credit cards jobs processing orders by real people you do not know. Yet they know your number of your credit card. 
Just recently a American African  woman took my order online whi said she was from Kansas.  When I asked her where she was from.
I could hear children's voices clear as day.
She took my information and told me she would store my card number ...where in her computer at home?
Now i can see how i may be supporting her children me, one of many.
I never asked her to do that. Before I could stop her the call was over. I never teceived s tefund from Amazon on the package i received that I never ordered.
Yet has been charged to me as the bank closes its eyes. Never heard any reply from Amazon for a huge plastic bottle of Whey.
I am 71 years young however. I do not use whey to bodybuild.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 15, 2021)

Autumn72 said:


> Yes this is true, i was sent a package from Amazon. Inside was a huge bottle of Whey?!?
> Now, I havent heard from Amazon about this order  i never placed.
> This was in October. I do believe someone has my card numbers and used it to oet me know what they can do. Wheyi beleive is for body builders.
> This person workouts as in a very selfish man probably a team. All these strangers processing your card online etc.
> ...


If your card was used to order the whey, then you need to make a  "disputed" claim with the bank who issued the card.  Amazon probably doesn't care one way or another about the whey, and it's up to your card issuer to get the fraudulent amount credited.  Amazon got the money from the card issuer. It's the card issuer you should go to and let them handle it.  I've never had a disputed claim either for myself or on employer's cards that wasn't resolved and the money credited to the account.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 15, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> Let me tell you about recovery. With a debit card anything on your account that is fraudulent will be reimbursed immediately. Not so with a credit card.  You have to get the police involved.


One last entry on this and I will let it go.

Here is the statement from Chase bank:

*Zero Liability Protection*_ means you won't be held responsible for unauthorized charges made with your card or account information. If you see an unauthorized charge, simply call the number on the back of your card._

Very similar to Citibank, and all the others......Just go online and check your credit card's liability statement.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2021)

With my debit card the bank contacted me to verify that the charges on my statement were valid.
My point was do you get reimbursed immediately or do the police get involved and is there a waiting period.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 15, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> With my debit card the bank contacted me to verify that the charges on my statement were valid.
> My point was do you get reimbursed immediately or do the police get involved and is there a waiting period.


No police involved. Ever.* Please* read your credit card fraud statement. If you don't have ZERO liability get a new card.
Case closed.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 15, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> No police involved. Ever.* Please* read your credit card fraud statement. If you don't have ZERO liability get a new card.
> Case closed.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> No police involved. Ever.* Please* read your credit card fraud statement. If you don't have ZERO liability get a new card.
> Case closed.


I have a credit card.  I never use it.  My debit checking account suits me just fine.

Proof of loss has to be proven and the authorities get involved.  It's a crime.  It's not just the bank credit card that's involved.
I had this explained to my by my bank.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 15, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> I have a credit card.  I never use it.  My debit checking account suits me just fine.
> 
> Proof of loss has to be proven and the authorities get involved.  It's a crime.  It's not just the bank credit card that's involved.
> I had this explained to my by my bank.


get another bank


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2021)

Exactly why I don't have any "plastic".


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> get another bank


No I'm perfectly satisfied with my bank.  You don't have a clue when fraud takes place.  The authorities get involved.  You just can't claim fraud.  You have to prove it.
Your bank won't cancel any fraudulent transactions on your credit card and reimburse you without investigating it. 
Do you actually know the process involved or are you just speculating?


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2021)

https://blog.clear.sale/how-do-banks-investigate-unauthorized-transactions


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 15, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> https://blog.clear.sale/how-do-banks-investigate-unauthorized-transactions


Read the link you just sent.

You just proved my point. Thank you.

It states:

*"Fortunately, the consumer will not be on the hook for much*: The federal Fair Credit Billing Act states that a card issuer can only hold a cardholder liable for up to $50 in fraudulent charges if the physical card is stolen. *If the card number is used but the cardholder is still in possession of the actual card, the liability is $0.

It’s important to note that the rules are different for debit cards.* The Electronic Fund Transfer Act states that if fraud reported within two days of the statement date, liability is limited to $50. If reported after two days but within 60, liability is limited to $500.* If reported after 60 days? The consumer is completely on the hook for any and all fraudulent purchases."*


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 16, 2021)

My point which you completely overlook in your attempt to prove yourself right is that the authorities do get involved and investigate.
I don't care if your liability is zero.  You still have to wait for an investigation to get your money back.  It's not automatic.
Question? Why are you so stubborn?  What is in it for you that you have such zeal to discredit information provided by the authorities?
I live in Canada so the rules might be different.  One size doesn't fit all.
You missed this.
"Investigating fraud is a complex process. Here’s what e-commerce merchants need to know about the process – and what their role is."


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 16, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> My point which you completely overlook in your attempt to prove yourself right is that the authorities do get involved and investigate.
> I don't care if your liability is zero.  You still have to wait for an investigation to get your money back.  It's not automatic.
> Question? Why are you so stubborn?  What is in it for you that you have such zeal to discredit information provided by the authorities?
> I live in Canada so the rules might be different.  One size doesn't fit all.
> ...


OK, OK look.

Once you report the fraud the credit card company deals with the authorities if need be.
Perhaps that is the point you are making.

My point is that once the card holder reports the fraud they have nothing to do with it after that, and ZERO liability as opposed to the debit card which is what started this whole thing.

The Card company has a whole sophisticated fraud dept. using datamining and other research software.

Let's say Nell Fenwick notices that an order for rope has appeared on her credit card bill.
Since she has never bought rope before,  she reports it to the credit card company that her card has been compromised.

The credit card company cancels her card, and sends her a new one. The credit card company then lists the charge as fraud and puts it into the dispute/fraud area. She will get a TEMPORARY credit for that charge and not have to pay for it..*Which is automatic by the way*. (If the investigation finds out that it was a legitimate charge she will get charged back)

*At this point Nell has nothing to do with the investigation as the card company will do all that.*

If they find out that the charge for the rope has a credible chance of recovery they will at that point contact the RCMP.

Dudley Do right then follows up on the info given to him and arrests Snidley Whiplash for buying the rope which he planned on using to tie Nell to the railroad tracks and the card company gets whatever funds they can get.

If for some reason Dudley Do Right can't arrest Snidley, or recover the funds, and or rope, the credit card company writes off the charge as a loss.
Nell will then have the charge wiped off her account in either case, removed from the dispute/fraud and live happily ever after since she never had to pay for the charge or be bothered by the recovery process.

The whole investigation by Dudley Do Right, the RCMP, or the credit card company is invisible to Nell.

So perhaps this behind the scenes investigation process is what you are referring to.

*My point is that it does not involve the card holder unless they reported the fraud falsely. And they do get the charge erased immediately.*

Is this the fine point of distinction you are concerned with?

My point is that the credit card holder has zero liability, not so with a debit card.

Also, as you pointed out earlier, you don't use credit cards.

I use a credit card for almost everything.

My card gets a fraudulent charge every 18 months or so and I go through this process all the time. So I am speaking from experience as well

Does this clear things up?


----------

